# How can I duplicate this texture? (Pics included)



## hybridsole (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Pictures: 

My entire house is textured with this style, and I have experimented with several techniques but could not match it. A similar style is "skip trowel" but it's not quite the same.

I've tried using a paintbrush after it hardens a bit, I've tried using just a regular trowel, but so far nothing is exact.

Any help with instructions or tool ideas would be excellent.

I've been using "all purpose joint compound", but I also have "spackling" and "patching plaster".


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck with that one. There's hundreds of differant ways to textue drywall, this one looks like they came up with something on there own.
What your going to soon find out is it's nearly impossible to just patch and match drywall texture. More often the whole area will need to be completely gone over.
One of the many reason most people give up and just remove it.
Sorry.
See if you can find some info here.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=slv8-w3i&sz=all&va=drywall+texture


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, we allways have to redo the whole are (Ceiling/walls)


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Try looking on drywallschool.com and see if they show a similar texture. I recall someone recommending the site some time back. I don't know exactly how that was done or what type of brush.
That's the reason I like slick finish......


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

hybridsole said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> ...


Anything is possible, but it's also going to be extremely difficult to get a perfect match - and that's not just because of the texture. You'll be trying to blend in primer & paint, etc.

If it were my project, I'd be experimenting with a whisk broom, texture brush, etc - just about anything that MIGHT get me close enough to be satisfied.

How big is the area you're trying to fix? If it's half of a wall in some room, I think I'd try to scrape the rest of the existing texture off, and do the whole wall. Corners are good for hiding things.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Judging by that "footprint" at the bottom of the second photo, I'm gonna bet the texture was dragged with a 5-row tampico stucco brush.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Whisk broom was the first thing that crossed my mind too. 

I also wondered about that foot print.


----------

